# Pioneer AVH-P4000DVD BYPASS HELP!!!



## LOKI 1.8T (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey anyone out there have pics so a simple way to by pass this head unit so i can watch dvd when driving??


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

ebrake wire to the ground but its ILLEGAL


----------



## LOKI 1.8T (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Hatch131)*

lol yah i know that part but what the fun in that







im not a dumb ass im not going to watch it and crash into ****.


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (LOKI 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LOKI 1.8T* »_lol yah i know that part but what the fun in that







im not a dumb ass im not going to watch it and crash into ****.


THATS WHAT THEY ALL SAY. 

wire it on a toggle switch to the ground this way you can show people its not illegal


----------



## LOKI 1.8T (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (janjan)*

yah i was going to put a switch under the panel above the ashtray , do you have any pics or like a diagram, i've been seaching and im definity a noob when it comes to this so i need all the help i can get


----------



## LOKI 1.8T (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (janjan)*

lol i just noticed the name of your town , nice


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (LOKI 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LOKI 1.8T* »_yah i was going to put a switch under the panel above the ashtray , do you have any pics or like a diagram, i've been seaching and im definity a noob when it comes to this so i need all the help i can get










yes actually i do:


----------



## LOKI 1.8T (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (janjan)*

LOL thanks? sorry it just made me laugh


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (LOKI 1.8T)*

can you see the toggle


----------



## LOKI 1.8T (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (janjan)*

wow its like where waldo can you give me a hint bud?


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (LOKI 1.8T)*

beside the massive bulk wires taped


----------



## mjc9203 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (janjan)*

run it to a switch. Thats the same unit i have and all i did was ground it to a toggle switch


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

hey i used to have that deck.


----------



## JayZ235 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Pioneer AVH-P4000DVD BYPASS HELP!!! (LOKI 1.8T)*

Ummm, no mk4 content? errr, did i miss something....
BUT, i've also seen a switch mounted between the seat and the ebrake side...right where you're hand can still fit for a hidden look and discrete flip


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a Pioneer AVIC F700BT. 
I had it installed and the guys at the audio place just disabled the lock for me so that I can watch movies on the go. Not that I need to do that or even asked them to.


----------



## BlackGLS (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Clun9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clun9* »_I have a Pioneer AVIC F700BT. 
I had it installed and the guys at the audio place just disabled the lock for me so that I can watch movies on the go. Not that I need to do that or even asked them to.


The avics have a different bypass. With the AVH-P4000 you just have to take the parking brake, wire it to one side of a toggle switch, then wire the other side of the switch to ground. Unfortunatly, turning off the car resets the bypass, that is why the switch is needed. Or you could just get a PAC TR-7 and that will automatically bypass lockout everytime you start your car.


----------

